
New York Times parody account restored to Twitter after outcry - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/nov/20/new-york-times-parody-suspended?CMP=twt_fd
======
Cbasedlifeform
NYT meet Barbra Steisand...

